# How to turn on fog lights manually, 2013 Maxima.



## StevenChau935 (May 3, 2016)

I'm trying to turn on my 2013 Maxima fog light manually with the signal stick, but it won't light up. It only light up when I turn on the headlights regardless the weather. Has anybody here been through this issue please give me a hint how to get it fixed. Thank you so much.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The fog lamps are designed to come on only when the fog lamp switch is in the "ON" position and they only work with the low beam head lamps "ON." If the high beams are "ON" or if the parking lamps only are "ON," the fog lamps will not turn "ON."


----------



## StevenChau935 (May 3, 2016)

I even turn on the fog lights to "on" on the signal stick but it still doesn't light up. Is there any way could I fix it? to the best of my knowledge I think it would be related to some kind of electrical system in the car, but I'm not sure.


----------

